# Gamerlaptop bis 800&euro;



## McChopper2000 (5. Juli 2011)

Guten Tag,
Ja da ich so ein Thema schon mal in nem anderen Forum erstellt habe lest euch da bitte einfach meine Frage durch.Daher da die da nich wirklich Auskunft geben konnten versuch ich's also noch mal hier.
http://callofduty.4players.de/board...hardware-ecke/38260-gamerlaptop-kaufberatung/

So also welcher ist besser zum spielen?
Und ist der i7 mit1,7Ghz nich genauso gut wie der 2630Qm da man den 1,7Ghz mit Turbo Boost ja auch auf 2,8 GHz hoch boosten kann.

Freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## 6erPasch (6. Juli 2011)

Also Hardwareseitig nehmen sich die beiden Laptops nicht viel.
Der eine hat den stärkeren Prozessor (2630Qm) und der andere die bessere Graka (HD5850).
Wenn du den Laptop nur zum Gamen nehmen möchtest ist meiner Meinung nach die Graka wichtiger...
Ich persönlich tendiere eher zum Packard Bell --> auch das größere Display (17,3'') überzeugt.

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2011)

Ja, da ist die Graka wichtiger - aber dran denken: die 5850 hat nix mit einer Desktop 5850 zu tun, sondern ist nicht mal so schnell wie eine Desktop AMD 5770.


----------



## McChopper2000 (6. Juli 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten .
Ich weiß das das keine Gamerlaptops sind.
Ich habe da aber auch nicht zu hohe Ansprüche , will eben sowas wie mw2 , Bf bc2 oder dirt 3 ...
Und wenn's läuft gt 540m.

Ehm sry IPod hat gespinnt : und wenn's läuft Witcher2 .
Aber eig. Sollten mit dem Notebook auch aktuelle Spiele flüssig auf mid. Details spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2011)

Also, flüssig auf mittleren Details: teils teils...  hier die 5850: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  da sind einige Spiele getestet, aber aufpassen: manchmal ist es eine mit GDDR3, manchmal mit GDDR5 RAM. In dem von Dir genannten ist DDR3 drin, das kann schon große Unterschiede haben, zB bei BF BC2 auf mittel um die 50 FPS mit DDR3, über 70FPS mit GDDR5. Die 540m ist im Schnitt auch langsamer: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## thysol (7. Juli 2011)

Ich wuerde dir das Schenker XMG A501 empfehlen. Mit einem i3-2310M + 4GB RAM + Geforce GT 555M ist das bedingt spieletauglich. Dann hast du aber ein gutes allround Notebook mit entspiegeltem Display, relativ guter Akkulaufzeit (gute 3 Stunden im Internet Surfen), und sehr guter Verarbeitung. Lass bloss die Finger von Acer's aktueller Aspire und Ethos Reihe. Die Throtteln unter Last, sind sehr billig verarbeitet und haben schlechte, spiegelnde Displays.


----------



## McChopper2000 (7. Juli 2011)

Der Schenker Xmg ist ja wohl schlechter als der asus , und die graka ist auch nicht grad besser.

Ich mein mit dem Asus kann ich auch mw2 auf höchster graphik spielen der is schon nich schlecht.


----------



## thysol (7. Juli 2011)

McChopper2000 schrieb:


> Der Schenker Xmg ist ja wohl schlechter als der asus , und die graka ist auch nicht grad besser.


 
Der Schenker ist absolut nicht schlechter. Dein Asus ist nicht schlecht aber auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Er hat ein spiegelndes Display, eine kuerzere Akkulaufzeit, eine langsamere Grafikkarte und eine lahme Festplatte. Mit dem Schenker bist du bestimmt besser bedient.


----------



## McChopper2000 (7. Juli 2011)

Ja find den asus trotzdem besser.
Aber mw2 und oblivion kann ich auf höchster Grafik spielen mit dem Asus oder?

Was ist denn an dem xmg501 besser
-schlechterer CPU
-weniger RAM 
-ein bisschen bessere graka aber mit der laufen spiele auch nur 3-6 fps schneller.

Und spiegelndes Display und Akku sind mir egal.


----------



## thysol (7. Juli 2011)

McChopper2000 schrieb:


> Was ist denn an dem xmg501 besser
> -schlechterer CPU
> -weniger RAM
> -ein bisschen bessere graka aber mit der laufen spiele auch nur 3-6 fps schneller.


 
Das stimmt, dafuer laengerer Akku + entspiegeltes Display.



McChopper2000 schrieb:


> Und spiegelndes Display und Akku sind mir egal.


 
Ok, dann bist du wohl doch mit dem Asus besser bedient.



McChopper2000 schrieb:


> Ja find den asus trotzdem besser.
> Aber mw2 und oblivion kann ich auf höchster Grafik spielen mit dem Asus oder?


 
Ja, dafuer sollte die Geforce GT 540M ausreichen, dank der geringen Nativ Display Aufloesung.


----------



## McChopper2000 (7. Juli 2011)

Ok Danke ,
Aber was meinst du zu neueren Spielen
The witcher2 und sowas ...
Also ich hab mal the witcher2 gt 540m bei Youtube eingegeben und da komm Videos wo dies auf Ultra Grafikeinstellungen spielen.
Werden neue Spiele bei mir laufen??
Ich erwarte nicht das ich alle Spiele auf hoch spielen kann...Mittel reicht auch.


----------



## thysol (7. Juli 2011)

McChopper2000 schrieb:


> Ok Danke ,
> Aber was meinst du zu neueren Spielen
> The witcher2 und sowas ...
> Also ich hab mal the witcher2 gt 540m bei Youtube eingegeben und da komm Videos wo dies auf Ultra Grafikeinstellungen spielen.
> ...


 
Die Geforce GT 540M ist mit diesen Desktopkarten vergleichbar:

Geforce GT 530
Geforce GT 440
Geforce GT 240
Geforce 8800GS

Die meisten aktuellen Games sollten auf 1366x768 (kein AA/AF) in Mittel oder Hoch spielbar sein. The Witcher 2 kannst du auf Ultra vergessen.


----------



## McChopper2000 (7. Juli 2011)

Das war mir irgendwie auch klar.
Ich bin ja auch nicht sone Grafikhure.
Aber bei Youtube die spielen genau mit der Hardware wie der asus sie hat auf ultra.


----------



## thysol (7. Juli 2011)

McChopper2000 schrieb:


> Das war mir irgendwie auch klar.
> Ich bin ja auch nicht sone Grafikhure.
> Aber bei Youtube die spielen genau mit der Hardware wie der asus sie hat auf ultra.


 
Ich hoffe das es kein Fake ist. Weil ich habe vor The Witcher 2 auf einer Geforce GT 555M zu zocken. Ich hoffe fuer uns beide das mann The Witcher 2 wirklich auf Ultra zocken kann mit Geforce GT 540M/GT 555M, ich bezeifle es aber mal.


----------



## McChopper2000 (7. Juli 2011)

Ich ehrlich gesagt auch xD.
Aber man kann ja auch anti blooming und sowas austellen.
Aber ganz ehrlich ich glaub wir könn froh sein wenn wirs auf hoch spielen können ,
obwohl ich auch das bezweifele.

Haste auch n Laptop ?
Welchen?

Guck ma is der besser als der asus?
http://configure.euro.dell.com/dell...&c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1&model_id=xps-l502x
Der hat aber glaube n 1920 mal k.A Display .


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2011)

Der hat kein 1920er Display, sondern 1366x768 - das steht unterhalb des Preises in den Feld mit den Details. Ob der besser ist als der Asus? Schwer zu sagen, an sich tun die sich nix, aber Dell hat idR ne recht gute Qualität, und manchmal kann man im Preis was handeln.


----------



## McChopper2000 (8. Juli 2011)

Aber nicht online?
Online handeln ?
Der von Dell hat 8Gb RAM (nich das das irgendwas bringen würde)
Aber sieht auch von der Qualität besser aus.

Was heißt idR?

Ok in der Regel xD


----------



## thysol (8. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der hat kein 1920er Display, sondern 1366x768 - das steht unterhalb des Preises in den Feld mit den Details. Ob der besser ist als der Asus? Schwer zu sagen, an sich tun die sich nix, aber Dell hat idR ne recht gute Qualität, und manchmal kann man im Preis was handeln.


 
Ich wuerde zum Dell XPS 15 greifen. Der hat eine relativ lange Akkulaufzeit und ist ein guter Allrounder. Dennoch ist in meinen Augen das Schenker XMG A501 der beste Allrounder, den will der TE aber nicht. Mit dem Dell XPS 15 macht der TE auf jeden Fall nichts falsch.


----------



## McChopper2000 (8. Juli 2011)

Was ist tE?


----------



## GxGamer (8. Juli 2011)

TE = Threadersteller.

Und ich möchte dich bitten zukünftig den Bearbeitenbutton zu benutzen.
Doppel- und Mehrfachposts sind nicht gerne gesehen.

Unten rechts an deinen Posts findest du "Bearbeiten".


----------



## McChopper2000 (8. Juli 2011)

Was hab ich den doppelt gepostet?


----------



## GxGamer (8. Juli 2011)

Das hab ich alles schon geändert.
Und nun bitte back to topic.


----------



## McChopper2000 (8. Juli 2011)

Ok sry ich poste mit dem IPod kann sein das der da n bisschen gespinnt hat.
Aber wollt noch fragen ob du weist welche Spiele ich mit dem auf welchen Grafikeinstellungen spielen kann ( natürlich nur schätzungsweise)
Und kannst du mir noch mal n link zu diesem Schenker Laptop geben , und is der besser als der Dell?


----------



## thysol (8. Juli 2011)

McChopper2000 schrieb:


> Ok sry ich poste mit dem IPod kann sein das der da n bisschen gespinnt hat.
> Aber wollt noch fragen ob du weist welche Spiele ich mit dem auf welchen Grafikeinstellungen spielen kann ( natürlich nur schätzungsweise)
> Und kannst du mir noch mal n link zu diesem Schenker Laptop geben , und is der besser als der Dell?


 
Die Geforce GT540M reicht fuer Hardware vordernde Titel fuer Mittlere Grafik, bei Konsolenports kannste sogar meistens max details aktivieren. Ob Dell oder Schenker ist deine Sache, ich wuerde den Schenker nehmen, das ist aber wohl eher persoenliche Praeferenz. Beide Laptops sind sehr gut ohne groessere Schwaechen.


----------



## Rizoma (9. Juli 2011)

Der TE solte sich nochmal überlegen ob er wirklich ein NB baucht zum Zocken oder ob er nicht mit nem Desktop besser dran wäre.
Ich spreche hier aus Erfahrung habe mir 2x nen NB gekauft mit den man zu ihrer zeit auch zocken konnte, weil ich mir einfach dachte 

"Cool wenn ich 1. man mal bei Kumpels oder 2. auf einer LAN-Party zocken will einfach zusammenklappen und unterm arm Tragen als sich tot zu schleppen" 

1. traf auf die fast 5 jahre relativ selten ein
2. nie 

Mein Fazit aus der Sache:
Leistung war zwar am anfang meist ok, aber nach spätestens 1,5 jahre merkt man das sie einfach nicht mehr reicht also musste ich noch in der Garantiezeit anfangen CPU, Grafikkarte (Gott sei dank nutzten damals schon relativ viele NB´s MXM) RAM Upgraden, was bei ersten beiden natürlich zum Garantieverlust führt und nicht immer ganz so einfach war wie es sich anhöhrt. Notebooks haben ein sehr empfindliches Abwärme system und viele books stehen schon als neuware kurz vorm hitze tot weil gerade im Mainstream bereich an vielen ecken gespaart wird. Die Preise für Leistungfähigere NB Hardware selbst wen sie gebraucht ist sind so exorbital hoch das ich oft vor der entscheidung stand neuses Book oder gebrauchte Teile. Ich bin jetzt wieder auf  Desktop umgestiegen da ich für wesentlich höhere leistung wesentlich weniger bezahle und wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reichen sollte, kann ich relativ kostengünstig aufrüsten kann. Das einzige was ich wirklich vermisse ist der geringe platzbedarf eines Notebooks und dier geringe stombedarf, mein letztes NB hat sich mit nem 120W netzteil begnügt aber mann kann eben nicht alles haben es sei den man verfügt über nen größeren Lottogewin.


----------



## thysol (9. Juli 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Der TE solte sich nochmal überlegen ob er wirklich ein NB baucht zum Zocken oder ob er nicht mit nem Desktop besser dran wäre.
> Ich spreche hier aus Erfahrung habe mir 2x nen NB gekauft mit den man zu ihrer zeit auch zocken konnte, weil ich mir einfach dachte
> 
> "Cool wenn ich 1. man mal bei Kumpels oder 2. auf einer LAN-Party zocken will einfach zusammenklappen und unterm arm Tragen als sich tot zu schleppen"
> ...


 
Da magst du recht haben, aber manchmal braucht mann eben einen mobilen PC. Und das mann in 1.5 Jahren nicht mehr ordentlich zocken kann mit einem Notebook stimmt heutzutage auch nicht mehr, dank den Konsolen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2011)

Die Frage ist halt immer, was es einem Wert ist und was man an Leistung mindestens braucht. Ich hatte damals die Wahl: Office-Laptop für 600€ oder ein damals "passables" Multimedia+Gaming-Notebook für 900€. Die 300€ mehr haben sich für MICH gelohnt, auch wenn die Karte natürlich schon bei Kauf die damals aktuelle Top-Titel nur auf mittleren Details zuließ, denn so alle 2-3 Wochen kommt ein Kumpel vorbei, und dann spielen wir Shooter wie CoD MW2 oder CoD 4 oder so gegeneinander. Und auch zB Neverwinternights 2 oder so was dann im Winter auf dem Sofa zu zocken, war eine angenehme Sache. Und ab und an hatte ich das Notebook auch mal für einen Wochenendtrip dabei und konnte dann zB ne Partie Pro Evo Soccer spielen usw.


----------



## McChopper2000 (9. Juli 2011)

Herbboy ich will auch mit meinem Kumpel mw 2 zusammen spielen und Bf bc 2 in nem squad und minecraft.

Wird minecraft mit nem hd texture Pack bei mir auf Far laufen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2011)

Zu Minecaft kann ich nix sagen, aber MW 2 auf mittel ist kein Problem, BF BC2 wird auf mittel um die 40 FPS haben.


----------

